# low tech carpet echinodorus tenellus vs lilaeopsis brasiliensis



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

tenellus would be my choice. Once established, almost impossible to get rid of it. In low/med light tanks it grows short and compact. In high-light tanks I have 12"-tall specimens.


----------



## snail (Sep 22, 2010)

OVT said:


> tenellus would be my choice. Once established, almost impossible to get rid of it. In low/med light tanks it grows short and compact. In high-light tanks I have 12"-tall specimens.


Very helpful thanks, that's just the kind of info I'm after. I've seen people saying it grows tall under low light and short under high light and the other way around but not many people seem to have tried it under both high and low light. Do you use CO2 in your medium light tanks?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

snail said:


> Do you use CO2 in your medium light tanks?


Yes, I do.


----------



## snail (Sep 22, 2010)

I wonder if the CO2 helps to keep it low?


----------

